# Seen any pups yet?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Anybody been out scouting yet and seen any pups out of the den? I like to start scouting as soon as the pups are out, because the parents defend the territory so well! and that means they like to howl and be located.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

No I haven't, but I talked to a guy today that has been seeing some Pups. He told me they are about a foot tall. I don't remember the specifics, just that he had seen some out and about.

SD Handgunner


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Went last night to check on how one of my landowners made it through calving season. Went out to locate the dens to see if i could get a look at the pups and had the parents come to welcome me as soon as i howled. They came as close as 150yds and didn't know what to think of my blue jeans. When a doe came in to defend the fawn i was imitating the coyotes took turns chasing her around for 45 minutes in front of me at about 300yds. The coyotes would chase the doe then the doe would turn around and chase the coyotes back and forth it was actully kind of comical. I can't wait for fall.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

There's too much hunting to be done in fall when your a student athelete?  Just random thought


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

What sport?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Football in the fall, weightlifting in the winter, baseball in the spring, weightlifting again in the summer. Gonna be really busy when I add a job in there.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds to me like you need to get your priorties straightened out! Competitive sports can't be done for life but hunting can be! :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've seen alot of fox pups more than 20. I saw a mother fox dragging a skunk to her pups a couple years ago so I don't shoot them this time of year. I'll shoot any coyote I see tho, amongst the group I know we have shot or killed over 100 yotes in less than a year, some were trapped by gov. trappers.

Cool new kind of exploding poisin, gotta watch that pretty close tho.


----------

